# My Improved Cut Diet Plan



## daleyy (Nov 24, 2010)

Wake 6:30 Am Strong Black Cofe

40-50 Mins Cardio

----------------------------------

7.30 Breakfast Porridge 30g Oats water 368kcal

4 egg whites 68kcal

Total = 436

----------------------------------

10.00

100g Chicken Breast 171kcal

1x Piece fruit 55kcal

x2 ryvita light 64kcal 13.4

Total = 290

----------------------------------

12.30

1 Chicken Breast 171

x2 ryvita light 64kcal 13.4

Total = 234

----------------------------------

15.00

100g Chicken Breast

x2 ryvita light 64kcal 13.4

Total = 290

----------------------------------

45 Mins pre workout

28g whey protein powder in water

x2 ryvita light 64kcal 13.4

Total = 164

----------------------------------

45 Mins Intense Weight Training

Immediatley powst workout 50g whey Protein

Total = 200 Kcal

----------------------------------

16:00 Tuna Steak

Total = 125 Kcal

----------------------------------

19:00 x2 Ryvita Light 13.4

Total 64kcal

----------------------------------

22:00 200g Cottage Cheese

Total 80 Calories

Total = 1883 Kcal

Total Carbs = 129 Carbs

Please comment and criticise.

Best Regards.


----------



## Pid (Dec 30, 2010)

Can you not swap some of the rivita for some apples or something? cut down on some more carbs?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah feller, do you like those rivita? Fecking rank. Replace with green veg, broccoli, asparagus, lettuce, cucumber etc


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

personally id swap rivita for spinach.


----------

